
Google Search Apparently Indexes over 80M Torrent Hashes - stiray
https://torrentfreak.com/google-search-apparently-indexes-over-80-million-torrent-hashes-190908/
======
thepangolino
I’d appreciate if they defined recently. That feature has been there for
months for me.

~~~
malux85
I worked for an anti-piracy company nearly 5 years ago, where we would put the
torrent hash into google crawlers and find the links to the torrents that way.

I'm not sure about the "filetype:torrent" support, but searching for the hash
has been there for years and years

